# Hitachi roofing nailer - the NV45AB2 or the NV45AE?



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can't find any reviews on line. I like Hitachi nailers & need a roofing gun. Both hold 7/8 to 1 3/4 nails. Both are 5.5 lbs. The AE is $295 (Amazon) while the AB is $275.

Any real difference?

Recommendations?


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Review/test;

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1491&articleID=501433

Good dealer, bought several recons, all excellent, look barely used, good tech advise too.
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Roofing_Nailers___c356.aspx


----------

